# A6 4.2 2001 vs 2002



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I found two A6 4.2s that have both the same mileage and both have had their t-belt/water pumps done recently








One is a silver 2001 

_Quote »_Seller's Comments
WOW, what a nice car to drive!! IF you are looking for a great combination of speed, comfort, safety, and performance than look no further. This car has it all. The 4.2 V8 delivers plenty of power and tourque, while the All-wheel drive system gets you where you need to go quickly and safely in all weather conditions. This car is a real pleasure to drive and very good looking!! If you want a nice car that is sure to turn a few heads then look no further. We specialize in the sale and service of VW/Audi. Audi of Nashua replaced the timing belt, water pump, tensioner and rear brakes in September less than 9,000 miles ago. I have just replaced the front brake rotors and pads. This car is all serviced! Sold with A NH 20 day plate and St. inspection. 









One is a green 2002 

_Quote »_Seller's Comments
A 1 Owner beautiful A6 4.2 Quattro. This car was purchased from Audi of Nashua and has all service records including water pump and timing belt service. Also has NAVIGATION. You wont' find a nicer one at this price. 

I like them both. I kind of prefer the green/tan one. How's he Navigation on the 02s?


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I would go with the green one because by looking at the wheels it may have the sport suspension. I hear the navi is not great so I would not worry too much about that.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

make sure the tranny has been serviced and there is no 3-2 or 2-1 downshift clunk (if there is it needs a transmission)
Also make sure the valve covers/cam seals are not leaking (1300 there)
Also check the rear differential seals, the prop shaft seal, and the control arms. 
Other than that I miss my 00 4.2 silver on black


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

My 2000 4.2 is still for sale. You can make me an offer. I can look into shipping costs.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, but that 2002 in Green is cheaper and has all the recent service done.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine is a 2000 with less miles than that 2002. I can sell you mine for $10,000 plus shipping if you are interested.


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_make sure the tranny has been serviced and there is no 3-2 or 2-1 downshift clunk (if there is it needs a transmission)
Also make sure the valve covers/cam seals are not leaking (1300 there)
Also check the rear differential seals, the prop shaft seal, and the control arms. 
Other than that I miss my 00 4.2 silver on black









Would this cautionary tale of the tranny downshift clunk also apply to a 2.8 V6?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (DrPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrPassat* »_
Would this cautionary tale of the tranny downshift clunk also apply to a 2.8 V6?

It applies to all the Quattro tiptronic transmissions, but only ever seems to be a significant issue on the V8s since they seem to give the trans a fair bit more stick.
I'd definitely go for the Green 02. It looks much nicer and has nicer wheels








Assuming it has the RNS-E Navi then that thing is pretty sweet as a music system. It has a couple of SD car slots behing the screen, and the software is really nice. The navi itself is not great in the UK since the maps are pretty poor, but maybe the US maps are a bit better?


----------



## NixA6 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (passatcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcr* »_I would go with the green one because by looking at the wheels it may have the sport suspension. I hear the navi is not great so I would not worry too much about that.

Agreed. Those 17s are typically part of the sports package which includes the upgraded suspension. My 2001 has that package and it grips nicely.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (DrPassat)*

not to threadjack but yes. The front pump fails and takes out the torque converter causing the bushings in the valve body to break from over pressure from the failed torque converter. 
nothing you can do but replace the tranny and TC. Its what happened in my a6 4.2 then I traded it in


_Modified by Slimjimmn at 9:37 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

fat fives and navi are sweeet
but do you really wanna drive a green audi a6 4.2


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

Why not, I am rocking the dark green in my Avant and I like it just fine.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_make sure the tranny has been serviced and there is no 3-2 or 2-1 downshift clunk (if there is it needs a transmission)


You are an idiot. That does not mean it needs a transmission.


----------

